# Dating outside of your race...



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Do you people think it is right? A lot of people are always debating about it and was just wondering what people here thought about it...I don't think there is really anything wrong with it..I think if you love someone than it doesn't matter what you look like..most of my family is against it and my friends are too..they say its just gross when you see a black guy and a white girl and that people should stay in their own race...idk I never really made up my mind on it..for some reason I think its ok for an asian and a black or an asian and a white but not white with black..it just doesn't look right...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: im half italian and half puerto rican
so i really dont care what people do'if they are in love let them be


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:hitler: says keep it pure

but eventuly humans are gonna be the same color any ways, gray or what ever the "aliens" are.

those are humans from the future


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i'm gonna hold mouth shut on this on

overall


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Death in # said:


> so i really dont care what people do'if they are in love let them be :nod:


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't think of any intelligent reasons why it should be a problem...

Race is not a choice, nor is the one you fall in love with a choice - some things just happen: you can fight it, but you cannot deny it...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

this is how wars are started asking dumb questions like this.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot


 i have no problem being with a chick from another race exccept black chicks, they scare me

for some reason, i blame it on tv plus the picture of jewelz chick, i m booker T bitch, it should say


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I dont have a problem with it at all. I dont give a damn about what race a chick is. If she's hot,


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot
> ...


 Not all black girls are ugly, look at Danielle Scott on the USA's olympic volleyball team, shes hott! I only like white girls tho..some asians are pretty...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> :hitler: says keep it pure
> 
> but eventuly humans are gonna be the same color any ways, gray or what ever the "aliens" are.
> 
> those are humans from the future


 Yeah in 200 years the world will be filled with zebras..


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> says keep it pure
> 
> but eventuly humans are gonna be the same color any ways, gray or what ever the "aliens" are.
> 
> ...










f*ck u little punk ass trick...suk a dick...lil bitch

nuff said i'm vented


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont have a problem with race. I have a problem with religion. I mean I probably wouldnt marry a non-Christian simply because I dont want any issues with my kids growing up Christian... etc etc..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

aaron07_20 said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > :hitler: says keep it pure
> ...


 hey hey.... no rasict comments please.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> > says keep it pure
> >
> > but eventuly humans are gonna be the same color any ways, gray or what ever the "aliens" are.
> >
> ...


sorry if i made that sound like im a raceist, oops :rasp:

it wasnt meant to be a rasist comment, hitler was a nazi, hilter wanted it pure, true

i didnt say i agreed with him i just wanted to use the smiley


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

A study was done with computers a while back where the computers mixed every race and made a chick that was technically part of every race. She was WICKED hot.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> MistaFishPimp05 said:
> 
> 
> > > says keep it pure
> ...


 no, he did by saying "zebras"


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I have nothing against that, if you love someone then why should you care about what their race is?

In my case however, I'm rarely atracted to women that aren't white, there are a few exceptions but that's usually the case, it probably has something to do with the fact that I love pale girls, specially redheads







.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> ...for some reason I think its ok for an asian and a black or an asian and a white but not white with black..it just doesn't look right...


 It's not for you to decide.

The reality is, there is nothing wrong with inter-racial dating.

Any taboos people place against it is simply cultural and personal prejudices which are wrong. You cannot impose your prejudicial beliefs on other people.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

o, well that zebra thing went over my head, i dont get that sh*t


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> A study was done with computers a while back where the computers mixed every race and made a chick that was technically part of every race. She was WICKED hot.


 do you have pics?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> o, well that zebra thing went over my head, i dont get that sh*t


 black/white mixed.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i have nothing against it also.... i do have a preference though and my preference is to stay within my race.... i've dated outside my race many times but i stay with what i'm accustomed to.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got a question, dont noone get made cause i been wondering this for awhile now

wouldnt interracial breeding fuk up the genes somehow or another, like dogs awt to be breed

within there own right or you start gettin fukt up dogs and there the same, being dogs i mean

so after awhile of interracial mixing would it start to fuk up the human genes or do you

think it could start to make it better, with the takeing the best of each race and makein one


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> i got a question, dont noone get made cause i been wondering this for awhile now
> 
> wouldnt interracial breeding fuk up the genes somehow or another, like dogs awt to be breed
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Sorry, I keep my dating within the confines of the human race. I try to avoid stepping outside the species. That's just wrong!

As far as ethnicity is concerned, who gives a sh*t.

Holly Berry.









Lucy Liu.









Britney Spears









Either of them can swing by my place, and sit on my


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nothing wrong with interracial dating. interspecies dating - you may have a problem. but you know, I emphasize DATING as opposed to casual sex with some sheep, which is fine


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> nothing wrong with interracial dating. interspecies dating - you may have a problem. but you know, I emphasize DATING as opposed to casual sex with some sheep, which is fine


 nothing wrong with a little baaaaaaack door action there eh


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> baaaaaaack door


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

> wouldnt interracial breeding fuk up the genes somehow or another, like dogs awt to be breed within there own right or you start gettin fukt up dogs and there the same, being dogs i mean so after awhile of interracial mixing would it start to fuk up the human genes or do you think it could start to make it better, with the takeing the best of each race and makein one


It would make it better. I think mixed race floks are beautiful. Besides if you want true genetic purity, whatever that means, you start inbreeding. A stagnant gene pool causes problems. Look at all of the genetic problems associated with pure bred dogs for instance, ie., hip dysplasia, and pissy temperments. Also consider the source of hemophilia in humans.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Some people are vehemently opposed to inter-racial dating and not just white people, but all races.

My theory is that they fear a loss of "cultural identity". That once a woman speaks English and has a middle-class job, and marries a white guy -she just disappears into the mainstream American scene and her heritage is lost.

For other ethnicities it's a socio-economic conflict. When an individual leaves their immigrant or poor neighborhoods to move into the suburbs and marry a white person, the people left behind feel resentment.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i go out with a black girl and im white and i dont care what anybodys says in 4 years ive never had anybody say anything to my face as the people who talk crap are sheep who follow each other


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

Im against it as well as homosexuality...but thats another topic..


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

I am gonna keep my mouth shut i will get me banned from this site but my 2 cents say no i would never ever date outside my race


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

englishman said:


> i go out with a black girl and im white and i dont care what anybodys says in 4 years ive never had anybody say anything to my face as the people who talk crap are sheep who follow each other


 whats raceism like across the pond, for some reason i imagine it a bit different.

besides the nazis have you ever had a KKK type of thing, well i guess it cant get worst

than the nazis.

i use nazis as a whole europe thing you know what i m sayin


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> :hitler: says keep it pure
> 
> but eventuly humans are gonna be the same color any ways, gray or what ever the "aliens" are.
> 
> those are humans from the future


 right on mr f
"if you from mars and you got a p*ssy we will fck u" ice-t
but it shouldnt matter at all i myself prefer anything but white chicks and im white but did grow up w a lot of minorities
its just white chicks are to plane and stuck up 
your a stud englishman


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

it doesn't bother me if people date interacially. I personaly want to stay w/in my race due to differnces in culture, foods, ideals, family not being able to communicate, language, and discrimination i or my family may face. What does bother me if when a person(no matter what race) will NOT date their own race and chooses other races on purpose. Its like denying your own heritage.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > i go out with a black girl and im white and i dont care what anybodys says in 4 years ive never had anybody say anything to my face as the people who talk crap are sheep who follow each other
> ...


 its ok were i live i live with people from all over the world dont get me wrong there are people who have views against me and my partner but they wont say anything as its just not done and were so mixed now living in a small space every one knows each other









delta your the man


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i've dated outside of my race many times. my parents and grandparents hate it. last actual girlfriend was russian, and the two before that were hispanic. they're always cramming into my head, "you better marry a korean woman!" the older generation koreans are all about keeping the bloodline pure. and yes, many of them are really racist. if you think about it, it's sorta like a hitler state of mind, just not as extreme.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

diddye said:


> it doesn't bother me if people date interacially. I personaly want to stay w/in my race due to differnces in culture, foods, ideals, family not being able to communicate, language, and discrimination i or my family may face. What does bother me if when a person(no matter what race) will NOT date their own race and chooses other races on purpose. Its like denying your own heritage.


 so if i date or try to date only outside my color how am i denying my own heritage
i like 99.9% of white's arent pure in heritage anyway im made up of everything
including some black,hispanis,and who knows what else but i am white so i want to know what heritage i am closest would be im 1/2 german 
i live in a racist area now (strong kkk holdout) and i can tell ya they arent pure eather and if im with a different ethnic background and someone says something
look out cuz i cant stand racism and the idiots that promote it
we are all one race on planet earth. in fact according to scientists around 10,000
years ago there were only between 1,000 and 10,000 people on earth if they had worried about color then none of us would be here now
oh yeah i dont like my women just like me i want somethin different and again white chicks are boring and stuck up and cant cook so the food thing is thrown out the window any darker women can COOK


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 Sorry didn't think before I typed that


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> Sorry, I keep my dating within the confines of the human race. I try to avoid stepping outside the species. That's just wrong!
> 
> As far as ethnicity is concerned, who gives a sh*t.
> 
> ...


 Most people don't know it but Halle Berry's mom is white..


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Do you people think it is right? A lot of people are always debating about it and was just wondering what people here thought about it...I don't think there is really anything wrong with it..I think if you love someone than it doesn't matter what you look like..most of my family is against it and my friends are too..they say its just gross when you see a black guy and a white girl and that people should stay in their own race...idk I never really made up my mind on it..for some reason I think its ok for an asian and a black or an asian and a white but not white with black..it just doesn't look right...


Um... I was not born in the US, I am a US natural, and I love my country, but sometimes I find myself to have different values from my American Born countrymen.

Dating outside of my race:

My race is homosepian - humans, and I do not date outside of that, no monkeys or sheep :+)

A wise man once said: there are only two races of people, a race of decent people and a race of indecent people, ultimately the choice is yours to which rise you belong. I am attempting to quote Dc. Victor Frankl









Another issue is gay marriages and the resent pro-gay world movement. You see, a few years ago I made the mistake of saying that gays are also people and that they can't help it. The prise of this mistake is grave, now my right to marry is being threatened "marriage is a union between a man and a woman under G-d" and I am scared shitless of the consequences should that definition change. So from the point when the gay issue became actual, I usually respond with a simple fraise "ALL GAYS MUST DIE !!!" and do not argue or explain anything.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

delta said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't bother me if people date interacially. I personaly want to stay w/in my race due to differnces in culture, foods, ideals, family not being able to communicate, language, and discrimination i or my family may face. What does bother me if when a person(no matter what race) will NOT date their own race and chooses other races on purpose. Its like denying your own heritage.
> ...


 I think he was refering to people who do not under any conditions date within there own race. As far as not being pure, my dad is 100% german...I know people who are 100% Irish. I actually know a lot of people who are almost 100% white from there own country (excluding years and years back of breeding with people of other nations) I think however that is just due to the part of the US I am in.

in the words of kingkong....."***********!!"

On a more serious note....people who think there is something morally wrong with races mixing have a big problem themselves. No one is 100% pure, because they would physically be mentally retarded. Breeding outside of your race also eliminates a lot of inherit trates, much like pure bread dogs have more medical problems, generally aren't as smart, and live shorter lives. I date white chicks, simply because in my area, people of color are pretty slim. However, I dig chicks of all races, and don't even look at color.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

i agree on the gay issue but this is america land of the free and as much as it hurts me to say this gay mariage needs to be legalized
arent we a free country oh yeah its america and we arent were countroled be mega corporations and lobiests


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah its where you live 94ndta i know when i lived up there it was crazy how much inbreeding was goin on and i was going through withdralls
im surprised anything but white up there where i lives only white form norway or germany and all the families intertwined over and over again


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

yeah its where you live 94ndta i know when i lived up there it was crazy how much inbreeding was goin on and i was going through withdralls
im surprised anything but white up there where i lives only white form norway or germany and all the families intertwined over and over again


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

delta said:


> i agree on the gay issue but this is america land of the free and as much as it hurts me to say this gay mariage needs to be legalized
> arent we a free country oh yeah its america and we arent were countroled be mega corporations and lobiests


 Freedom itself is a relative term, one can say "I should be allowed to drive drunk, it's a free country" or, "why cant I molest my 12 y.o. daughter, it's a free country" or even "I wana marry a goat, it's a free country"

Freedom and American dream, means much more then allowing perverts desecrate my right to marry, or drinking beer on public transportation&#8230;.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

so how does gay marriage desecrate your right to marry and who said you have the right to marry. the bill of rights says all men are created equall not only you. gay marriage is between two people and thats it it doesnt hurt anyone else not like molesting,drunk driving, etc etc
your personal freedom stops when it affects or herts someone elses personal freedom so get real your arguments are moot 
so how does gay marriage affect anyone elses personal freedom?

im sayin this and i hate gays but freedom is for everyone not just you


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


 Yes, thats what i was referrinng to. For instance, say you're hispanic. How would it look if a hispanic girl ONLY looked to date black men b/c she doesn't like hispanic men. Now her reasons may be anything, but eliminating a whole race is a form of racism in itself isn't it? You can't assume all hispanic men are alike. Like i said, I would prefer my own race, but if I fell in love w/ a different race, so be it. I just think its a lot easier to marry w/in my race. Btw, when I say deny your own culture,im talking about those people who want to "adopt" other peoples cultures b/c they dont like their own. They are embarassed by their people and try to be something the'yre not.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

We are all the same race, its called humans :nod:


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

delta said:


> so how does gay marriage desecrate your right to marry and who said you have the right to marry. the bill of rights says all men are created equall not only you. gay marriage is between two people and thats it it doesnt hurt anyone else not like molesting,drunk driving, etc etc
> your personal freedom stops when it affects or herts someone elses personal freedom so get real your arguments are moot
> so how does gay marriage affect anyone elses personal freedom?
> 
> im sayin this and i hate gays but freedom is for everyone not just you


 I personally am against gay marrige. Marriage is defined as a man and a woman coming together. That in itself eliminates gays. Putting that aside, why do gays feel the need to be acknowledged as married legally? My problem w/ gay marrige is twofold-morally and social. I feel gay families where a child enters the world (by adoption of course) will suffer. Now you may say "there are many single parents in the world, and isn't it better to have two dads instead of one?" Good argument, but that is an exception and that is assuming somebbody is divorced etc. It is proven a child is best w/ a father and mother. A male cannot fully replace what a mother cann provide and vise versa. The child can grow up w/ identity issues and we call know how they will be perceived in school. Thats only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

I dont care what race the girl is if im attracted to her its all Good...

<~~~~~~~~~would u like to Hit that









of course so why would u care if your girl is hispanic and your White??
or any other race....

Anyone that is against interacial relationships are lyers....u would like to have sexual relations with other races but wont have them as girlfriends,...if so u got problems...apparently u like them somewhat do do the dirty


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

In the simplest terms, any action has consequences.

So using psychology and sociology it is easy to analyze the consequences of legalizing gay marriages on child development and family values.

If your child grows up believing that "It's ok to be gay" that child would feel free to experiment with sexuality.

Without going into psychology, legalizing that, would mean, advertising sexual perversions.

I am not even going to touch on the affects to the legal system.

England, being an Empire that has successfully concurred the world and lived to tell the tale, perhaps should lead by example here. You legalize it in your country, and we will watch and see we should adopt that practice









There is scripture on a US Treasury Bill, it says in "G-d we trust". Marriage is between a man and a woman under that G-d. Plus the biblical story of Sadam and Gamora, kinda tell the Theological reason for not allowing gay marriages.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

who defined what marriage is? again isnt this a free country? seperation of church and religion. isnt it better to have 2 moms or 2 dads than just 1?
what if our gvt all of a sudden told you you cant get married cuz you arent smart enough,rich enough or good lookin enough
you said tip of the iceberg but still havent answered how gay marriage affects your personal freedom or anyone elses cuz you cant and know it
sounds like gays are havin personal freedoms affected
but i supose your one of those that think women shouldnt vote and segragation needs to come back


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot


 well i think your an idiot for thinkin that way. god didnt mean for us to be with other races so why would you do it. It is wrong and no one should be allowed to do it. But ya know what who cares anyway...everyone in this world is a screw-up..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I personally think this topic is turning into bullshit.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

race shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Trimma194 said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot
> ...


 If God didn't mean for us to be with other races, then why can we procreate with other races?
Ask God, and let me know when He answers you


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Denver said:


> Trimma194 said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


I don't believe we need to start fun of someones religious are nonreligious views on these two subjects, usally people that do are insecure about someone else's views. Its' there opinion weather its religious are non religious.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

delta said:


> who defined what marriage is? again isnt this a free country? seperation of church and religion. isnt it better to have 2 moms or 2 dads than just 1?
> what if our gvt all of a sudden told you you cant get married cuz you arent smart enough,rich enough or good lookin enough
> you said tip of the iceberg but still havent answered how gay marriage affects your personal freedom or anyone elses cuz you cant and know it
> sounds like gays are havin personal freedoms affected
> but i supose your one of those that think women shouldnt vote and segragation needs to come back


 Our forefathers and government defined what it is. And dont bring in "what ifs" b/c thats all it is....nothing.


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

delta said:


> who defined what marriage is? again isnt this a free country? seperation of church and religion. isnt it better to have 2 moms or 2 dads than just 1?
> what if our gvt all of a sudden told you you cant get married cuz you arent smart enough,rich enough or good lookin enough
> you said tip of the iceberg but still havent answered how gay marriage affects your personal freedom or anyone elses cuz you cant and know it
> sounds like gays are havin personal freedoms affected
> but i supose your one of those that think women shouldnt vote and segragation needs to come back


You are saying this, and you have said "I hate gays". You know Hate is ugly and is really bad. Don't hate. Try to understand people rather then hate.

"who defined what marriage is?" The constitution defines it. The constitution is based on biblical laws, and in itself agnoleges the existence of G-d. While marriage is an institution of G-d and not law, that is why people get married in temples and churches.

Separation of church and religion. You have probably meant the separation of Religion and State. It is true that in USA one free to practice their religion as long as it does not hurt public interest and health. The US Law does not endorse any single religion while generally advocates the practice of a religion.

"isnt it better to have 2 moms or 2 dads than just 1?" It is better to grow up in a healthy family structure, to get there we need to advertise FAMILY VALUES. Gay marriages- is a step in an opposite direction.

"what if our gvt all of a sudden told you you cant get married cuz you arent smart enough,rich enough or good lookin enough" that is bull and you know it, it does not relate to the issue at all&#8230;

"you said tip of the iceberg but still havent answered how gay marriage affects your personal freedom or anyone elses cuz you cant and know it" it affects my personal freedom. It affects my ability to grow a healthy family, and to educate my children in a way I see fit, further more it insults my religions beliefs and my values. It makes marriage and institution of law not G-d, which intern is the same as calling my wife a whore.

"sounds like gays are havin personal freedoms affected
but " haw is that ? In USA any male can marry a female, straight males and homosexuals, have the same exactly right under the law, by having a right to marry a person of the opposite sex. And I am not even going to get into how their disclosure that they are homosexual violate my rights and freedoms.

sorry for the long post !


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > who defined what marriage is? again isnt this a free country? seperation of church and religion. isnt it better to have 2 moms or 2 dads than just 1?
> ...


Yea delta your kinda fighting your ancestors views really.


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

and the rest of you,

Stop grouping people onto races! There are no races! Just people - individuals.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

I dont discriminate.if there a hot looking Mama








then it dont matter.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ydav said:


> and the rest of you,
> 
> Stop grouping people onto races! There are no races! Just people - individuals.












I'm sure if someday humans found a alien race, we would no longer be white/black/red/yellow/tan/ we would be humans.

I always try to tell people dont start religious/non religious sh*t, religious sh*t is why America exists and its the Europeans fault.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Ydav said:


> In the simplest terms, any action has consequences.
> 
> So using psychology and sociology it is easy to analyze the consequences of legalizing gay marriages on child development and family values.
> 
> ...


 What the hell does Gay marrage have to do with Inter-racial relationships?
And who truly gives a sh*t except for rabid christian fundimentalists anyhow,

You people are obsessed with how other people live their lives, get off it,
save yourself and let all those who do not care for your Jebus go to hell,
People have free will, even according to the Bibble

My atheist ass is happy to go to hell, if Heaven is populated with such uptight people with Holy designs for themselves. Being in the company of your type would
trully be hell in my mind.

accept that not everyone cares to be a christian, Jew, Hindu, Muslim, Satanist,
Some of us do not care for Hocus pocus BS,

As for inter racial dating, Sex or marrage, Hell I'm all for it, I do not concern myself with others sex life Thats for them individually to decide not society,
Culture or religion.

Live your life as you see fit, 
I'm a Serb but have a Croat wife, in some parts of my culture this
is equal to a death sentence, I do not care, She is beautifull and I will fight for
my right to be with her,

African women are exceptionally beautifull as are women from the Mideast,
My ethic background does not make them less attractive to me.

Who cares, pick what comes to you and matches your self,
be that another race, sex or species,


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

User,

I have always been fascinated with theologies, these is so much beauty in every religion.

Frankly, by nature people are predators. If it was not for religion we would still be killing each-other with wooden spears, raping women and selling our mothers into slavery in exchange for a cow.







Although religion is also the means of mass control. Some people kill in the name of their G-d, in what religion does G-d preach murder?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Ydav said:
> 
> 
> > In the simplest terms, any action has consequences.
> ...


 Amen


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

Polypterus:

"What the hell does Gay marrage have to do with Inter-racial relationships?"
My bad, for starting this crap. But Inter-racial relationships, is not a complex topic.

"And who truly gives a sh*t except for rabid christian fundimentalists anyhow?"
I do !

"You people are obsessed with how other people live their lives, get off it, save yourself and let all those who do not care for your Jebus go to hell, People have free will, even according to the Bibble "
If you must know I am not Christian, nor do I follow any religion, I do know that G-d exists. Theological is only one of the reasons that I have listed against gay marriages, other include psychological and sociological. For some reason you are concentrating on religion.

"My atheist ass is happy to go to hell, if Heaven is populated with such uptight people with Holy designs for themselves. Being in the company of your type would trully be hell in my mind. "
"Atheism is a believe just like any religion!" You are no better nor worth then a person that follows a religion, (I am not talking about fanatical and extremists).

"accept that not everyone cares to be a christian, Jew, Hindu, Muslim, Satanist, Some of us do not care for Hocus pocus BS,"
I will do more, much in those religions is actually B.S. BTW I have read the Bible of all the religions here other then Hindi.

As for inter racial dating, Sex or marrage, Hell I'm all for it, I do not concern myself with others sex life Thats for them individually to decide not society, Culture or religion. 
"What religion is against inter racial marriages? All religions welcome all people. There are Black Jews and Chinese Muslims, and Christian Arabs. "

"Live your life as you see fit, I'm a Serb but have a Croat wife, in some parts of my culture this is equal to a death sentence, I do not care, She is beautifull and I will fight for my right to be with her,"
Serb/Crot. I never got all that conflict, a bunch of people got killed for no apparent reason, other then hate. I was Born in the Soviet Union









"African women are exceptionally beautifull as are women from the Mideast, My ethic background does not make them less attractive to me."
Thera are two kinds of women, those who are HOT, and those are not so HOT

Are the Croatians and Serbs members of different rises ?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ding ding ding ding ding.

Round One.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> I dont have a problem with it at all. I dont give a damn about what race a chick is. If she's hot,


I couldn't have said it better myself!! I don't look at color, If shes a fine a$$ BIIAAATCHHHHHHH I would have 2 hit it too!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

A friend of mine from Sacremento was engaged to a Chinese girl, and when her dad found out, he told her that if she didn't break it off, he would kill himself. Not wanting her dad to die, she broke it off, and my friend was heartbroken. Two months later the girl's father ruptured his spleen in a car accident and died 4 days later. She then tried to make up with my friend, who by then had moved on. He mentioned how ironic it was that they were apart and her dad died anyway.

Also, I think black and Hispanic girls, on average, are much less naive. They seem to know when a guy is cheating, whereas many white girls just can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

lil off topic but sum 1 mentioned russian chicks! they r HOT!! not the juiced up olympic 1s but the regular 1s are hot


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

exotic...

see for Russian guys, Russian girls are lame, we want exotic...

I wana Spanish chik, from Madrid or Barselona !


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that was me that mentioned the russian chick. they're not anything special, just have slightly different features and a sexy accent. i prefer hispanics







and i know a lot of asia-philes. my roomie, for instance, LOVES asian women when i find them to be fairly bland, with a few exceptions. it's all what another person finds exotic, like ydav said.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> exotic...
> 
> see for Russian guys, Russian girls are lame, we want exotic...
> 
> I wana Spanish chik, from Madrid or Barselona !


Brazil!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

colombian women > brazillian women


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Like food who wants to eat the same meal everyday.

I enjoy variety :nod:

Like Xenon i wouldnt marry chick who has differant beliefs then me....

Call em hybrids or mixed but fact is fact. Scientists agree that cross mixing the gene pool, lends itself to children having a stronger immune system and less vunerable to sickness/diseases.

So gentically speaking....Its a good thing

Socially I think its a good thing. But there are those who are purists and if that floats your boat then so be it...

Why limit yourself to a pond or puddle when you could have the whole ocean to explore :laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Holy shizzle! This is a mad house!

I personally dont care about dating outside my race. My girlfriend is Mexican and im white.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Why do people think different races shouldnt date? Because their parents views were probably driven into them. Break the chain ......think for yourself. Colour is not an issue.....bad attitudes are.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Trimma194 said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I want to add a little tidbit here.

All these people that are getting pissed at the 1 or 2 people that say they wont.

Everyone is assuming (and most likely correct) they are white male.

I would love to see a black woman come on here and state she would never date white guys. I guarantee the peanut gallery would be silent.

Just wanted to point out the hypocrisy present in todays race relations.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> delta said:
> 
> 
> > who defined what marriage is? again isnt this a free country? seperation of church and religion. isnt it better to have 2 moms or 2 dads than just 1?
> ...


 Ummm, marriage was around before Christianity sprung into existence: they way marriage is perceived nowadays is heavily polluted by Christian views, but marriage is as much Christian as the Koran is Christian...

Your (Christian) forefathers just gave marriage a different meaning, and now Christians claim that's the way it is, saying marriage is a sacred bond between men and women. This obviously being pure BS, since there's nothing sacred about it - Christians altered it according to their needs, and now claim their view of marriage _is_ marriage - couldn't be further from the truth...


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

Ydav said:


> There are two kinds of women, those who are HOT, and those are not so HOT


 nuff said!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

killfishygo said:


> Trimma194 said:
> 
> 
> > Markosaur said:
> ...


 Dude, if you beleive that god meant that youre the one who's screwed up, all human beings have the same heritage according to the bible, one man and one woman.
there is really no such thing as interracial about humans. Its varieteys, how many diffrent color varieties is ther of JD's? or Oscars? or cats that are same speicies? one cat may have spots here and the other there. same thing with humans, our Anatomy is 100% exact in all individuals, same organs, same basic bone structure. excluded of course ppl with birth defects and other mutations.
And in addition nowhere in the Bible does it say that Interracial relationships are wrong or unintended.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It always makes me chuckle when people use religion as a crutch for rascism.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Hell yeah I would! BUT They gotta speak English, Other than that religion and skin color don't mean sh*t to me. But you be able to communicate so english is a must.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Hell yeah I would! BUT They gotta speak English, Other than that religion and skin color don't mean sh*t to me. But you be able to communicate so english is a must.


 So if some hot Salma Hayek look-a-like Hispanic chick wanted to f*ck you but didn't speak English, that would stop you ?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah I would! BUT They gotta speak English, Other than that religion and skin color don't mean sh*t to me. But you be able to communicate so english is a must.
> ...


 From banging them? HELL NO. I though we were talking about a relationship/marriage. Just for sex? NO PROBLEMO SALMA!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah I would! BUT They gotta speak English, Other than that religion and skin color don't mean sh*t to me. But you be able to communicate so english is a must.
> ...


 excellent point.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > garybusey said:
> ...


 Oh OK.. I guess I misunderstood










In reality, not being able to understand what woman is saying is not such a huge problem


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i say its ok. as long as you so happen to like the person. like myself who has never gone out with a hispanic girl let alone even thought about it, and she never even thought about going with an asian dude either. but we just met and clicked. but if you go specifically for a race thats not your own, like targeting that race, then i see that as a problem.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

Ironically no1 is 100% pure-bred ... (fill in race). For years our family thought we were 100% Dutch, untill my grandma had a family-tree research done. Apparently I stem back from Protestant French that fled their country for the catholics. There are traces of Bavarians&Prussians (Germany) ofcourse alot of Dutch, but even a native South-African and the list goes on. If you go back far enough we're all mixed.

Mr. Freezz, on the human race mixture vs. dog mixture: humans are all **** Sapiens, while eg. a German shepherd and a Danish dog are Canis XXX and Canis YYY. They're the same species, but a different gender (or vise versa, I dunno). Thus not comparable to human interracial breeding.

Ontopic. I don't give a damn what race a chick is, if she's goodlooking and nice I'm fine with it. I prefer half-bloods most, somehow they're always f*cking gorgious


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

here in the P.I. the reason why Americans come here is to look for prospective marriage partners. '

Going back to the topic, I wouldn't mind having someone who belongs in a different race as long as the religion doesn't have any conflicts.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> i agree on the gay issue but this is america land of the free and as much as it hurts me to say this gay mariage needs to be legalized
> arent we a free country oh yeah its america and we arent were countroled be mega corporations and lobiests


 All I know is that marriage is between a man and a woman, not too fruitcakes..


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> It always makes me chuckle when people use religion as a crutch for rascism.


 not to mention a broken one too, as there is nothing to support his claims


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

delta said:


> who defined what marriage is? again isnt this a free country? seperation of church and religion. isnt it better to have 2 moms or 2 dads than just 1?
> what if our gvt all of a sudden told you you cant get married cuz you arent smart enough,rich enough or good lookin enough
> you said tip of the iceberg but still havent answered how gay marriage affects your personal freedom or anyone elses cuz you cant and know it
> sounds like gays are havin personal freedoms affected
> but i supose your one of those that think women shouldnt vote and segragation needs to come back


No, can you imagine how bad growing up would be if you had two moms or two dads? Sure, you might not think anything of it if you are being brought up that wway because your "parents" make you think that, but other kids will harrass the kid with the **** "parents"


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Trimma194 said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> > anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot
> ...


 You sound like my mom..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> ding ding ding ding ding.
> 
> Round One.


 I should've known this topic was a baaddd idea..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

marriage:

Noun
1. a. The legal union of a man and woman as husband and wife.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

sh*t subject who started it


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

id still like to know how gay marriage is affecting other peoples personal rights? by you all sayin that thats affecting their personal rights
and if govt can tell two people they cant get married just cuz same sex they could also tell ya you couldnt because of something else
religion disagrees with homosexuals but doesnt every major religion also preach toleration remember there was a time you couldnt practice your religion because the gvt in power said it was wrong.
just because a govt says its right or wrong doesnt make it so and if you think it does you even more narrow minded than i thought


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> anyone who says interracial relationships are wrong is a stupid idiot


 exactly :nod:


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > delta said:
> ...


 wow another educated soul with an open mind


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what a load of bollocks this is......


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

name one religion that promotes or believes in gay marriage. And on the topic of infringing on rights, how does suicide/assisted suicide or polygamy "infringe" on rights? Do you think both should be allowed? isn't so black and white is it?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> garybusey said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah I would! BUT They gotta speak English, Other than that religion and skin color don't mean sh*t to me. But you be able to communicate so english is a must.
> ...


 only if i couldnt understand what she was sayin with the spanish to english dictionary


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

I will never date outside my race. I think it's a slap in your parents face if you date outside you race and ruin blood line.

I mean, think,,, we're all different races for a reason. So date/marry your own race.

my two cents, and a couple bucks.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

People always get upset and worried about things that will never affect them, such as gay marriages and interracial relationships.

Personally I have no problem with interracial, I may very well end up marrying and having kids with a woman from a different race. Who cares, its usually your typical psycho religious zealot trying to preach some crap.

Whenever you need to make a decision on things like this, ask to yourself "How does this affect me, and what is its effect on society?". Once you answer these questions to yourself, you'll find your answer.


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Zim said:


> I will never date outside my race. I think it's a slap in your parents face if you date outside you race and ruin blood line.
> 
> I mean, think,,, we're all different races for a reason. So date/marry your own race.
> 
> my two cents, and a couple bucks.


 Not exactly, why are we "different races for a reason"?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I can't think of any intelligent reasons why it should be a problem...
> 
> Race is not a choice, nor is the one you fall in love with a choice - some things just happen: you can fight it, but you cannot deny it...


 I couldnt agree more!


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

i hate these threads. removes the veil on some of you.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i dont find other races attractive..

White chicks Only!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Zim said:


> I will never date outside my race. I think it's a slap in your parents face if you date outside you race and ruin blood line.
> 
> I mean, think,,, we're all different races for a reason. So date/marry your own race.
> 
> my two cents, and a couple bucks.


 that's most idiotic, ignorant comment i've seen in this thread so far.

so i suppose you're pure blooded "white", or something else? is really anyone pure blooded? i think not. not even people that are considered to be indigenous are pure blooded. i suppose you believe that humans just mysteriously popped up out of the ground and depending on which region they were from, they looked differently "just because."

how old are you? lol.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Bluegill said:


> Sorry, I keep my dating within the confines of the human race. I try to avoid stepping outside the species. That's just wrong!
> 
> As far as ethnicity is concerned, who gives a sh*t.
> 
> ...


 I believe that it was said best by Bluegill.....









Any normal guy would be sayin'







as long as the girl is good lookin'.

Beauty is all in the eye of the beholder and damn I've seen alot of beauty in every race!! I can think of at least a few HOT chicks from every race!

This is just a dumb topic and the mods should put it on "







down "


----------

